
Don't build password-less login - jbarches
https://snaphabit.app/blog/password-less-login/
======
learn4fun
Do you think that the reason Magic Link was unsuccessful might have been from
being a novel way to login that your users were just unfamiliar with? Since
it’s relatively new tech, perhaps SnapHabit was just too fast to implement and
was ahead of the learning curve for the general population on a new sign in
method.

